# Twisted American Hornbeam



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm keeping this one, it's American Hornbeam its 52 inches long with semi gloss lacquer finish I've been wanting a twisted stick so I'm keeping it.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I would keep it too.

Nice stick!

Rodney


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

I wish I had your resources.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

That's definitely a keeper. Finding vine twisted sapling here in NW Indiana is next to nil. I will keep looking. The fun is in the hunt as well as the finish!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

i harvest quite a few shanks but i have never come across a twisty yet sods law I suppose


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice stick Randy.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

cobalt said:


> i harvest quite a few shanks but i have never come across a twisty yet sods law I suppose


Is "Sods Law" anything like "Murphy's Law" LOL


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Really nice stick, Randy. Like a couple of the others said, can't fault you for wanting to keep it. In 40 something years tromping through the woods up back of the house, I've never found a twisty.

Dana


----------

